# Spitfire BBC Orchestra with my Hackintosh?!



## rrrotzooipost (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi people! I need some help choosing which library I will purchase!

I have a Hackintosh with 32gb ram and a i5 5700 quadcore (and more than enough tb). The recommended specs are 16gb ram and a i7 hexacore cpu. 

Now I really like the BBC VST, but don't know if my pc can deal with the 'heavyness' of it, or should I consider purchasing a 'lighter' VST like the Spitfire Studio Orchestra. 

What kind of trouble will I encounter when I want to compose with the BBC VST with these specs? Will my music 'stutter', or will it take long to load, or not play at all? Is it wise to do this purchase, or should I save up for this hexacore...? I can't seem to find any answer I can understand (so please, keep it simple... I'm no whizzkid...)

Thanks a heap!!

Erik (Netherlands)


----------



## passionpunch (Apr 11, 2020)

All my computers are from 2012 or 2009. I have the BBC library installed on all of them and have no problem running them. As long as you have an SSD, enough RAM, and a solid CPU you can run it no problem. Maybe not at as high of a buffer in your DAW, or have every instance open and playing, but you can still do a lot of damage! I can test out some patches on my 2012 mac mini 
3 GHz Intel Core i7 (Two core) if you're still interested! Let me know..
B


----------

